# Opening a SA savings account as a foreigner on a TR and/or PR



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

How difficult is it to open a bank account (regular savings acc) as a foreigner on a TR or PR permit? Which banks do you recommend?


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

About 10 years ago, before I became a SA resident, Nedbank was offering non-resident accounts for visitors. Surely others can offer the same today, but I would start by asking Nedbank.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

liz1liz said:


> How difficult is it to open a bank account (regular savings acc) as a foreigner on a TR or PR permit? Which banks do you recommend?


Bonjour,

I have found that Standard Bank tends to be more 'flexible' and open to foreigners as opposed to the very rigid FNB. But the charges with SB are also a bit higher. Hope that helps.


----------



## Anesu15 (May 28, 2015)

Nedbank does not take foreigners standard, absa, and capitec seem to be the best at the current moment when if come to us.


----------

